# Can't wait for this weekends tourney's!!



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I know it's the same for everyone, but this weather is something else. 45 & 50 degrees forecasted for Sat. & Sunday, and then 60's for highs on both sides of the weekend. Not only does it make my hands very cold, but it's hard to pattern fish with that kind of weather swing. Anybody else on here fishing either or both tourney's this weekend on PLX? I'm fishing Sunday-when it's warmer!-LOL


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Not fishing any bass tourneys but will be missing a catfish tourney, ( I have to work or else id be there on the ohio River earl Saturday) same deal, cold fronts, high pressure, etc, been that way all year this year for all our catfish tourneys, many lower then normal weights this year, doesn't matter the species, the weather this entire year has been dicking with all them
Good luck on your game and hope you bring in a heavy sack

Salmonid


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I am fishing sunday. Would lime yo think the fish will be on the feed, but i think its gonna be tough.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Where is PLX/


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

You know-Portage Lakes!


----------



## Zach Hernandez (Jul 10, 2015)

As of right now I'm planning on fishing the Portage tourney tomorrow. Gotta bust out the winter coats though lol


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Anybody have any info on Sundays tournament at Portage?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

lunker4141 said:


> Anybody have any info on Sundays tournament at Portage?


 Check out their website-centralbasinbassclub.com it has all the info on the benefit tourney. It's $85 cash at the ramp. 64 boats already signed up for it.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Curious if anyone has results from Sundays tournament?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Jeff Johnson & Zack Young had almost 12 pounds for the win & third place had Big Bass that weighed over 5 lbs. First place had a couple 4-1/2 pounders in their limit.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Buzzking!


----------

